# Some recordings "Can not be played at this time"



## ness282 (Oct 23, 2010)

I recently replaced a dead hard drive, then last week it was restarting every about 10 minutes, so I did a complete reset. It isn't restarting, but now some recordings don't play. It says can not be played at this time, and if I try from the android app it says the recording is empty. Anyone experienced this? I can't find anything. Is the new hard drive bad?


----------

